# Wakü für EVGA GTX 275 SSC 1792MB



## nyso (7. August 2009)

*Wakü für EVGA GTX 275 SSC 1792MB*

Hey Leute, ich überlege meine SSC an eine Wakü zu hängen und würde gerne wissen, welcher Wakü-Kühler auf die EVGA GTX 275 SSC 1792MB passt. Durch den doppelten Ram fürchte ich, dass die Kühler nicht passen...
Und natürlich will ich den besten Kühler Also bitte nicht irgendwelche schlechten vorschlagen


----------



## KingPiranhas (7. August 2009)

*AW: Wakü für EVGA GTX 275 SSC 1792MB*

Die Grakakühler sind alle gleich gut bis auf ca 1-3°. Wichtig ist welche Layout die Platine hat.


----------



## nyso (7. August 2009)

*AW: Wakü für EVGA GTX 275 SSC 1792MB*

Der hier passt doch, oder was meint ihr?
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - EK Water Blocks EK-FC275 GTX PCB - Acetal+Nickel EK Water Blocks EK-FC275 GTX PCB - Acetal+Nickel 12267
Anscheinend ist die Karte im originalem Referenzdesign, nur halt mit doppeltem Speicher...


----------



## KingPiranhas (7. August 2009)

*AW: Wakü für EVGA GTX 275 SSC 1792MB*



> Anscheinend ist die Karte im originalem Referenzdesign, nur halt mit doppeltem Speicher...



Ist sie oder ist sie es nicht. Bist du 100 pro sicher???


----------



## McZonk (7. August 2009)

*AW: Wakü für EVGA GTX 275 SSC 1792MB*

Such mal auf der Rückseite die PCB-Nr.
Handelt es sich ums P897?


----------



## nyso (7. August 2009)

*AW: Wakü für EVGA GTX 275 SSC 1792MB*

Also wenn man sich das Bild hier anguckt sieht man ja das EVGA-Design und das Standarddesign. Das Standarddesign hat hinten drei Schrauben, das EVGA-Design nur zwei. Und beim Standarddesign sitzen oben zwei Elkos, bei dem EVGA-Design nicht. Und danach habe ich das Standarddesign erwischt. Meine hat hinten drei Schrauben und oben zwei Elkos.

Edit: Soweit ich das ebend erkennen konnte stand da P897.


----------



## McZonk (7. August 2009)

*AW: Wakü für EVGA GTX 275 SSC 1792MB*

dann wag mal den Kauf des EK. Das P897 ist das Referenzdesign von Nvidia.


----------



## nyso (7. August 2009)

*AW: Wakü für EVGA GTX 275 SSC 1792MB*

Und was ist mit dem doppeltem Speicher? Gibts eigentlich noch bessere Kühler?


----------



## McZonk (7. August 2009)

*AW: Wakü für EVGA GTX 275 SSC 1792MB*

Es wurden wohl nur Bausteine mit doppelter Kapazität verwendet. Am Layout sollte das nichts ändern. Am sichersten wäre es gewiss, wenn du mal den Kühler abnimmst und ein Bild hochlädst. Aber mit dem P897 stehen die Chancen schon sehr gut 

Bessere Kühler? Ich denke da kannst du fast den Geschmack entscheiden lassen. Die Kühler (AC,EK,WC) geben sich nicht viel.


----------



## nyso (7. August 2009)

*AW: Wakü für EVGA GTX 275 SSC 1792MB*

Ach so, kann man Nickel eigentlich orange lackieren?

Und was haltet ihr von dem Radiator? http://www.aquatuning.de/product_info.php/info/p6997_Thermochill-PA140-3-Triple-Radiator-G3-8.html
Ist der einzige der an der Stelle passt...

Oh man, am besten wird der Threadtitel verändert
Die beste Pumpe ist doch die Laing, oder? Also die hier: http://www.aquatuning.de/product_info.php/info/p5080_Laing-DDC-Pumpe-12V-DDC-1Plus--original-.html

Und dieser Ausgleichsbehälter passt da rauf? http://www.aquatuning.de/product_in...-140-Laing-DDC-Acetal-Ausgleichsbeh-lter.html


----------



## KingPiranhas (7. August 2009)

*AW: Wakü für EVGA GTX 275 SSC 1792MB*

Der RX360 würde es auch tun.



> Die beste Pumpe ist doch die Laing, oder?



Wie mans sieht.  Bei AT nimm die Swiftech Version.



> Und dieser Ausgleichsbehälter passt da rauf? Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter



ja, ich würde das Anti-Cyclone für den AGB mit bestellen.


----------



## blizzard-74 (7. August 2009)

*AW: Wakü für EVGA GTX 275 SSC 1792MB*

Ich habe letzte Woche die EVGA GTX 275 SSC 896MB (896-P3-1172-ER) umgebaut.Siehe Eintrag 485 und 489.Vielleicht hilft dir das.


[Sammelthread] Übersicht GTX200-welche Herstellerkarte & welcher Kühler ***UPDATE + OC*** - Seite 20 - Forum de Luxx


----------



## Henninges (10. November 2009)

*AW: Wakü für EVGA GTX 275 SSC 1792MB*

ich wärm hier nochmal den thread von nyso auf...

hab ebenfalls diese 275er von evga, allerdings nicht die ssc sondern die "core 240" version...

die soll nun unter wasser und ich lese bei jedem "passenden" kühler immer nur was von der 896mb variante...

kurz recherchiert und ein freundliches "p897" auf der karte gefunden => referenzdesign lässt also anscheinend grüssen...

den kühler hab ich jetzt noch nicht abgemacht, allerdings was man sehen kann sieht exakt so aus wie das bild der refernzkarte...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



kann ich nun ruhigen gewissens z.b. diesen : aquagraFX Kühler von Aqua Computer für NVIDIA GTX 275 und 260 mit 1/4 Zoll Gewinde, bestellen und montieren ?

warum wird dort immer darauf hingewiesen das diese kühler nur mit der 896er ram bestückung harmonieren sollen ??


----------



## DaxTrose (11. November 2009)

*AW: Wakü für EVGA GTX 275 SSC 1792MB*

Da der EK-Kühler durchgehende "RAM-Spacer" hat, sollte es passen. Ich habe auch schon irgendwo hier gelesen, dass der EK auf die EVGA GTX-275 1792MB Version passt.


----------



## Henninges (12. November 2009)

*AW: Wakü für EVGA GTX 275 SSC 1792MB*

wurde mir eben auch von evga bestätigt...danke daxtrose.

welchen unterschied macht es die nickel, kupfer oder acetal/nickel version von dem ek.kühler zu nehmen ?


----------



## McZonk (12. November 2009)

*AW: Wakü für EVGA GTX 275 SSC 1792MB*



Henninges schrieb:


> welchen unterschied macht es die nickel, kupfer oder acetal/nickel version von dem ek.kühler zu nehmen ?


Die Diskussion hatten wir eben ers im Quatsch-Thread: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/wasserkuehlung/8158-wakue-quatsch-thread-111.html#post1261743 ab #4427


----------



## Henninges (12. November 2009)

*AW: Wakü für EVGA GTX 275 SSC 1792MB*

danke McZonk...dann habe ich mich ja für den richtigen entschieden... (:


----------



## icecold (13. November 2009)

*AW: Wakü für EVGA GTX 275 SSC 1792MB*

Wenn ihr gerade von der Kompatibilität von Wasserkühlern zu GTX 275 Grafikkarten redet wollte ich den Thread gerade mal nutzen und Fragen ob auf eine GTX 275 von Zotac mit der Bezeichnung ZT-275E3KB-FSP auf den EK GTX 275 Kühler passt.


----------



## Henninges (14. November 2009)

*AW: Wakü für EVGA GTX 275 SSC 1792MB*

afaik nutzt zotac *kein* standard pcb layout...da hilft nur kühler runter und nachschauen...


----------



## icecold (14. November 2009)

*AW: Wakü für EVGA GTX 275 SSC 1792MB*

Auf xbitlabs.com habe ich ein Bild von einer GTX 275 mit der gleichen Versionsnummer (ZT-275E3KB-FSP) ohne Kühler gefunden auch die PN Nummer stimmt über ein.

Die Rückseite von meiner sieht auch so aus wie die auf dem Foto.

Wenn man von Ausen so in den Kühler rein schaut wo es geht sieht man auch das die Kondensatoren zwar rot-silber sind aber an der gleichen Stelle sitzen.
Und im Aquatuning Shop gibt es auch Bilder von Grafikkarten PCBs auf die der Kühler passt.

Also müsste der Kühler passen oder?

MfG icecold


----------



## Nike334 (14. November 2009)

*AW: Wakü für EVGA GTX 275 SSC 1792MB*

Bitte auf die maximale breite der Bilder von 900px achten 

mfg


----------



## icecold (14. November 2009)

*AW: Wakü für EVGA GTX 275 SSC 1792MB*

Ja sorry hab das Bild halt direkt von der Website auf den PCGH-Server geladen. 

Und passt der Kühler ?


----------



## Henninges (14. November 2009)

*AW: Wakü für EVGA GTX 275 SSC 1792MB*

eine *p897* ist standard und dann müsste der kühler ja passen...ich werd meinen die tage bestellen und dann kann ich dir ja bescheid geben...


----------



## icecold (14. November 2009)

*AW: Wakü für EVGA GTX 275 SSC 1792MB*

Ja OK 
ich hab sie zwar schon kann aber die Angabe vom P897 niergends finden.
Meine Karte sieht auf der Rückseite aber gemau so aus also wird sie ohne Kühler aus sehen wie auf dem Bild das ich vier Beiträge vorher  vorher rein gestellt hab.
Und ich will den Kühler halt nicht entfernen bevor ich niccht sicher bin das der Kühler auch passt weil die Grafikkarte auch nicht von mir ist und ich den PC für nen Verwanden baue.


----------

